# Tank level is slightly unlevel



## TonyBkk (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I’m sure this has been asked many times, but here we go again. I've recently upgraded to a 120 gallon tank, its sitting on a custom stand with 2 x 1" polystyrene slabs between the tank and the metal stand. The tank is perfectly level from side to side but is off from back to front, the water level is 6mm lower on the front of the tank than at the back. Distance from front to back is 20inches and height is 24inches.

My question is, is the tank at risk of cracking, or is it ok to leave it as it is? It's full of water now, so will it need to be drained fully to lift the stand to insert more shims at the back, or is it ok to jack up the stand a few mills and insert the shims using a car jack?

Thanks in advance


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Level the tank ASAP, now, immediately. and all of the afore mentioned. You are in serious trouble already as an unlevel surface puts extreme loads in the seams of your tank not to mention the glass itself. You are risking catastrophe and irreparable damage to your tank and possible death to the inhabitants. I had a 75g that was about 1/8" off level. The tank broke. Thank goodness for Shop Vacs. 

Do not level a full tank. Empty it of water. Some may say leave some water in, I just wouldn't chance damaging the tank with the added weight while leveling. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Elahrairah (Feb 16, 2007)

What about acrylic tanks with no-seam corners? Are they in as much risk?

I ask because mine is about 1/8" off (front to back) and I haven't touched it in a long time (since I filled it up)....I figure our floor is not level. 

What makes a good shim? SS or wood?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Most acrylics still have a seam on the back, at least my two do. My front and sides are one piece, the back another, and the bottom yet another. I wish that someone would invent a process for totally one piece tanks, I'd be first in line to buy one.


----------



## TonyBkk (Apr 9, 2008)

I took your advice and emptied the tank, then added the extra shims. I used plastic shims so went 2mm higher as when I re-filled the tank, the weight compressed down. Its now pretty much perfect, maybe off 1mm from back to front, but a big improvement over the 6mm it was at last night. So hopefully catastrophe avoided.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad to hear that, Tony. Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

P.S. I'd like to know if you see some native loaches there in Thailand. As you can see, I'm a loachaholic myself so I am eager to learn more about loaches.


----------



## TonyBkk (Apr 9, 2008)

I had to look up the English for Loaches, I only knew them by the Thai name. I was just in a shop here in JJ market earlier in the week that only had loaches, I remember the store owner telling me most came from malaysia. I'll ask again about local loaches and see if he will let me take some pics for you. Have you heard about the JJ market here in Bangkok? I dont know if there is anywhere else in the world that has such a large number of fish shops together in one place.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

TonyBkk said:


> I had to look up the English for Loaches, I only knew them by the Thai name. I was just in a shop here in JJ market earlier in the week that only had loaches, I remember the store owner telling me most came from malaysia. I'll ask again about local loaches and see if he will let me take some pics for you. Have you heard about the JJ market here in Bangkok? I dont know if there is anywhere else in the world that has such a large number of fish shops together in one place.


No, I never heard of JJ market at all. I live in the Philippines myself, Tony. Thanks in advance for the pics.:mrgreen: I sure would like to see some pics of loaches from Thailand and Malaysia myself.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Lupin wants to be a loach when he grows up. At least you won't hve scales, Lupester. They make for horrible skin softness. 


:BIGwinky:


----------



## TonyBkk (Apr 9, 2008)

Shop owner wont let me take pics Lupin, I just noticed there are no photo pics on the doors on most of the shops.

With regards to my tank level, ive noticed the polystyrene has been sinking/compressing into the stand. The stand has a skeleton construction in that if I look under I can see box sections of the tank with polystyrene buldging out the centres, should I put some flat wood between the stand and the polystyrene to stop this happening, a sheet of ply wood for example? The level has gone slightly off again and im scared of coming home only to find the tank drained and my expensive tiger fish fish dead.


----------

